# Hacker's paradise - not



## Frederick Russ (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everybody - I heard about V.I. being down today due to some kid's idea of a joke to hack nine hundred plus phpBB forums. 

Sorry for the delay in getting it restored - I was at my day gig and had to stay late (figures!) I did a backup this morning and restored the forum from that so we may have lost perhaps five posts total. 

Bottom line - I love V.I. and want to see us prosper in the coming years. As we grow we'll look also in getting more robust forum software to keep us safe from these kinds of attacks. Everything has been restored (hopefully that means your confidence in me as well - doing my best with what we have here so far.)


----------



## Tod (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Frederick,

Hey, this is the best music forum on the web and no hacker can take that away.  At least I don't think so.

As far as confidence in you goes, don't even think about it. 

Your the man! :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 14, 2006)

I bet HH is behind this :twisted:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Feb 15, 2006)

Tod said:


> Hi Frederick,
> 
> Hey, this is the best music forum on the web and no hacker can take that away.  At least I don't think so.
> 
> ...



What he said 

I'd be happy to make a contribution too.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd be happy to kick in as well, if it makes the board more secure. 

I'd love to see this board grow and prosper, its getting difficult to get decent info out there in some 'other board' where you have to sift through endless cr*p and misinformation and it just feels like a waste of time these days - a commodity in short supply!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm in for the support as well.

That guy seems to have hacked hundreds of forums from a google search.


----------



## lux (Feb 15, 2006)

Fred,

I'm sorry, I've been away. Just saw the fact, it looks you already restored some backup.

I think the guys dont have anything personal with us, usually they search for installed phpBB versions. And mostly because this is a friendly and open place, and personally I see no reason to hack it.


----------



## janila (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey seriously that "Powered by phpBB 2.0.11" notification in the end of this page is a hack me sign! Updating to 2.0.19 is a very simple procedure and will make this site invulnerable for the time being and it costs nothing. phpBB team is fast in responding to security problems in their software so if there is anything found in 2.0.19 it will be fixed in no time.

Even the commercial forums aren't safe if they're not up to date.


----------



## A# (Feb 15, 2006)

janila said:


> Hey seriously that "Powered by phpBB 2.0.11" notification in the end of this page is a hack me sign! Updating to 2.0.19 is a very simple procedure and will make this site invulnerable for the time being and it costs nothing. phpBB team is fast in responding to security problems in their software so if there is anything found in 2.0.19 it will be fixed in no time.
> 
> Even the commercial forums aren't safe if they're not up to date.



Agreed - it is not a question of money. It's about good management - and keeping things up-to-date.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 15, 2006)

What a hell...last time I came here I heard a owful arabic music!!!


----------



## Ed (Feb 15, 2006)

twice in 2 days!!! :o :o :o


----------



## zonobono (Feb 15, 2006)

jep, i've seen that too :shock: ...


----------



## groove (Feb 15, 2006)

you can count me in as for a contribution to help VI survive to hackers attack if needed.

even if i haven't been to active lately i'm still watching you guys ! and i'd like to be able to continue having this great place for music.

stephane


----------



## tgfoo (Feb 15, 2006)

Good to see the site is back online. I've come to like it here and was sad when it wasn't here. Stupid hackers...


----------



## handz (Feb 15, 2006)

I was really shocked when i found that VI is hacked... <br>But good thing is that I realize how much I love this place and how is life hard without it...


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 15, 2006)

This is purely NS conspiration :shock: !!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 15, 2006)

We'll be looking at some upgrades in a day or so. Programmer finally contacted and contracted for extensive security upgrades and some new forum toys to boot. In the interim we'll keep close tabs on it to keep things running relatively smoothly.

Thanks for the patience guys.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 15, 2006)

Frederick Russ said:


> We'll be looking at some upgrades in a day or so. Programmer finally contacted and contracted for extensive security upgrades and some new forum toys to boot. In the interim we'll keep close tabs on it to keep things running relatively smoothly.
> 
> Thanks for the patience guys.



Frederick... you're the host with most!!!!!!

Thanks for all your hard work.

T


----------



## José Herring (Feb 15, 2006)

leogardini said:


> This is purely NS conspiration :shock: !!!



I'm sure they can get something over the counter to help with their conspiration. :wink:


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 15, 2006)

Frederick Russ said:


> We'll be looking at some upgrades in a day or so. Programmer finally contacted and contracted for extensive security upgrades and some new forum toys to boot. In the interim we'll keep close tabs on it to keep things running relatively smoothly.
> 
> Thanks for the patience guys.


Very strange...aren?t you suspicious about this???


----------

